# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Do You Know The True History Of Your Hair Transplant Surgeon? We Do

## tbtadmin

Unethical, and misleading marketing has been the cornerstone of the hair transplant industry since its inception, and while prospective patients do have access to resources that can help them navigate the minefield of online BS, []

More...

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Yes, this is quite true that there are some people who mislead innocent people in the name of hair transplant, but not are same. Remember, it also depends upon the sense of a person when he is going to have hair transplant.

----------


## Steven D

> Unethical, and misleading marketing has been the cornerstone of the hair transplant industry since its inception, and while prospective patients do have access to resources that can help them navigate the minefield of online BS, […]
> 
> More...


 

Thanks for sharing

----------

